# Domestic deployment in case of national security threat for reservists



## ZKC (30 Mar 2016)

In light of the current events in Paris and Brussels, one can only hope such tragedies do not occur in Canada, but if it comes to it, will reservists be locally deployed if their hometown is or was the target of a terrorist attack? 

Apologies if this has been previously discussed, I only found threads concerning overseas deployment. Feel free to lock it or move it if it's irrelevant, I'm still learning the rules around here.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (30 Mar 2016)

Reservists generally need 48+ hours notice to mobilize; the Initial Reaction Force will likely be RegF with ResF supporting Ops beyond 72+ hours.

To be honest, highly unlikely.


----------



## Zoomie (30 Mar 2016)

Force Protection measures are not something we are going to discuss here.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Mar 2016)

Although a nice fat Class C contract in your home town would be a great boost for some, I think the actual likelihood would be from 'never' to just left of 'never'. Unless Putin takes a shine to Timmie Ho's, of course.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Mar 2016)

What Ditch said.

---Staff---


----------

